# super hypo cross super mack snow



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

wat would this produce also does anyone konw of a good leopard gecko genetic book


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

100% mack hypos? 
the herpetoculture of leopard geckos by ron tremper has a good chapter on genetics.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

50%mack snow hypo of strains and 50%mack snow.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ron trempers books wicked but still dont answer all moph questions well worth having tho


----------

